# Any Ideas??



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

[/url]
[url=http://s326.photobucket.com/user/Morel_Master/media/Morels%202014/IMG_0243_zps4664abba.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

i found 156 3-5 inch greys on this type tree, in 2010..ive not been able to identify for sure..figured id try to get some help on id


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like Ash to me.


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

i thought that too, but the bark comes off in huge chunks, very papery bark, also the wood seems very punky....i have only found morels on them when dead, or fallen or top cracked off....


----------



## eagle-eye (May 5, 2013)

looks like Ash, ash bore beetle kill, ash trees have been good while dyeing, but thinning out and not producing , back in early 60s dutch elm disease killed off elm and remember as a kid they were good producers, I think a dying tree is good till it runs it course or a tree stump from logging


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

yes, that an elm. if you look close you can see the little round holes made from the emerald ash borer! barks coming off cause it's dead or dying! Emerald ash borer is killing off all the ash trees!!


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

OOPS! I meant to say that's an ash!! Not elm!


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

the tree also looks a hell of a lot like a bitternut hickory....http://treebarkid.com/index.php/bitternut-hickory


----------

